# Orlando/Disney in early March?



## jbuzzy11 (Sep 1, 2008)

Im just wondering how the weather and Crowds are in Orlando/Disney in the  1st week of March?  Any help would be great.
                              Thanks Johnny


----------



## Detailor (Sep 2, 2008)

Johnny,

We go there regularly around the first week of March.  For most of our trips over the past dozen years the weather has been pretty good - mid-70s to low 80s, lot's of sunshine - but we've also had cool weeks and rainy/windy weeks at that time of year.  It seems to me that the weather starts to stablize more in the second week of March and later (locals have told me that that's when the first real beach weather starts) but, for the most part, we've been happy with our early March weather.  So I guess what I should be telling you is that it can be a bit of a crap shoot but, for us, even when it's coolish, it's better than the winter weather that we leave behind in the northeast.

Crowds at the parks are large but manageable.  Lot's of public school vacations at that time of the year but the crowds aren't as bad as they are for the Presidents' Day holiday week in February.

I'm expecting great weather and moderate theme park crowds for the first week of March 2009 - as we'll be in Orlando again for that week!

Dick Taylor


----------



## icydog (Sep 2, 2008)

March is a mega month at WDW. Expect crowds and expect to wait in line for almost everything. Take advantage of extra magic hours if you are staying on site.  The weather in Orlando is best in the springtime so you will not have to worry about that.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 2, 2008)

icydog said:


> March is a mega month at WDW. Expect crowds and expect to wait in line for almost everything. Take advantage of extra magic hours if you are staying on site.  The weather in Orlando is best in the springtime so you will not have to worry about that.



Interetsting. We were in WDW the third week of March back in 2000 and didn't experience any mega crowds at either WDW or Universal Studio's. In fact, the lines for the most part were very managable. Nothing like what I was expecting. Perhaps things have changed in the last 8 years.


----------



## Detailor (Sep 3, 2008)

I think that the previous poster who said that Spring is extremely busy at Disney is correct.  But remember that Spring doesn't begin until late March. 

This link from the DIS Boards informational website shows what Disney defines as the weeks with the lowest crowd levels.  The first week of March (plus a few days) is called out as having the lowest crowds in the month.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/tips_for_touring/WeeksofDisney.htm

Dick Taylor


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 3, 2008)

March crowds, particularly in late March, will vary significantly depending on when Easter falls.  In years with Easter in late March, it's crazy busy.  In years with Easter in mid- to late-April, late March is somewhat busy (not at all empty but not terrible either).


----------



## matbec (Sep 3, 2008)

We've been to Orlando several times, usually during the first two weeks of March, as that's when March/Spring break falls for us and we love it there at that time of year! Weather has been mid-70s to low-80s during the day (perfect!) and high 60s in the evening. It's definitely much better than the weather we leave behind. This past March, we just managed to escape a major incoming snowstorm.

Crowds at Disney haven't been crazy busy (as has been described for some summer weeks), and we haven't ever spent long periods (more than 30mins) in line-ups.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't miss the "Pirate & Princess Party" and save a little bit on the cost of getting into the parks.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Sep 6, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Don't miss the "Pirate & Princess Party" and save a little bit on the cost of getting into the parks.



   whats the pirate and princess party about?


----------

